# Water wisteria



## chelley (Jul 31, 2014)

I've got water wisteria planted in my 5 gallon tank in gravel with root tabs and no CO2. It's growing tall but I have noticed that 1-2 leaves are becoming transparent. Does anyone know what's causing that? All my other plants are fine.


----------



## Freedom (May 17, 2009)

Is it new to the tank, or has it been in there awhile. Sometimes this happens when it is relocated.

Bottom leaves? This happens periodically with wisteria. You can remove them.

Since I have large tanks and just started with live plants, I pinch the top and set that in the substrate. So far, I've not had any leaves go transparent.

Are you using any ferts? What lights do you have? Is it top leaves which are now too close to the light?


----------



## chelley (Jul 31, 2014)

It's been there for a few weeks. It's the leaves under the top leaves. I have a fluval spec v so I use the lights that come with it. I use root tabs I forget by whom. Do you think it might be cuz I leave the lights on too long? Cuz there are more leaves doing it but the plant is growing a lot. What's the maximum amount of time the lights should be on? I really should by a timer. Thanks!


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

Did they get damaged by anything? Do they have any yellow/brown spots, yellow edges, or holes? It sounds like they're melting. It's common for new plants to do this, usually within a couple weeks of being in a new tank. If it's just one or two leaves, or only the older leaves, I wouldn't worry about it too much.

I doubt the light would cause this type of issue. I often keep my lights on for 12-14 hours (don't have timers ), and my wisteria grows like a weed.

Fun wisteria fact: if you pinch off a leaf and let it float (even a half-dead one), it'll eventually produce a baby plant! :-D


----------

